# Industry News- TOP 10 DRIVING TIPS FOR HANDLING STRESS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stress affects us all at one time or another - whether it's down to work, home life or a tough situation you're facing. Stress can affect how we feel physically and emotionally as well as impair our judgement and our reactions, which isn't good news when we need to concentrate on something significant, like driving.

It's important to recognise how you feel and try to relax before getting in the car. So to help you stay calm behind the wheel, Ben, an independent charity which provides support for life to the people of the automotive industry, provided us with some tips to share with you on what to do if you feel stressed before driving.










Warning signs of stress

First of all, we need to recognise the warning signs of stress. You might feel some or all of these:
•Becoming easily irritated with colleagues, friends or family
•Feeling distracted, forgetful or moody
•Having racing thoughts
•Not being able to 'switch off'
•Becoming quiet and withdrawn
•Under or overeating
•Smoking more, drinking more alcohol or taking drugs
•Tense muscles
•Headaches
•Feeling sick
•Not sleeping well / insomnia
•Getting ill more often

Here are a few tips to do before you get in the car stressed:
•Go for a short walk around the block to get some fresh air and unwind from the stresses of the day
•Wait until you feel calm, collected and well enough to head out on your journey. Driving itself can be stressful, especially in rush hour, so if you are already stressed this is likely to make matters worse
•Try mindfulness and deep breathing before getting behind the wheel. You don't have to be spiritual to benefit from mindfulness and meditation - anyone can meditate and it has been shown to reduce stress and anxiety. If you're new to meditation, try the Headspace app free trial or a lesson from the Free Mindfulness Project
•If you're feeling ill from stress with headaches or sickness, make sure you feel well enough before you drive. Drink plenty of water and get some fresh air
•Write down a list of the things that are stressing you out and set yourself some time to tackle them later on - sometimes writing your worries down and making time to sort them out helps clear your mind
•Is stress causing you to struggle with addiction to alcohol, drugs or nicotine? Be aware that these could still be in your system before driving. If you're struggling with addiction or substance misuse, then it's important to seek help
•If you're having trouble sleeping due to stress then make sure you aren't too tired to drive. IAM RoadSmart advises if you feel sleepy whilst behind the wheel, find a safe place to pull over and stop - not on the hard shoulder of a motorway. Research suggests that almost 20% of accidents on major roads are sleep-related so don't drive if you feel sleepy (ref: http://think.direct.gov.uk/fatigue.html).
•You can check your mood with the anxiety / stress checker tool on Ben's website to see how you're feeling and if you need some extra support
•Tell someone you trust how you feel. Sometimes opening up about our problems to loved ones can make all the difference and they can even help you find solutions. As they say, a problem shared is a problem halved

If you need more advice about how to handle stress, read Ben's top tips on managing stress.

If you feel you can't cope, call Ben's free and confidential support line on 08081 311 333 or use its webchat by visiting www.ben.org.uk. Or you can contact The Samaritans on 116 123 or visit its website www.samaritans.org


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus. I have about 8 of those signs. What can you do about it.
Sod all in the real world. 

"I won't be in work, I'm stressed"

Get in you girl.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A nice glass of Scotch helps my stress levels.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I find towing our caravan decreases my stress when driving. I have to take it steady, think more about the road and traffic ahead etc. I'm not a crazy driver but get too wound up like most of us by lane hoggers, slow/hesitant drivers etc. Age is making me no better!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A nice glass of Scotch helps my stress levels.
> 
> View attachment 54912


What, before a long drive? 😂


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> What, before a long drive? 😂


:lol: nah, I'm responsible, just general stresses in life.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

A nice holiday to zante changed my driving. Not because of the sun etc but it was so refreshing to see how chilled the Greek are on the islands. People drive like idiots but nothing stresses them. They just sit there patiently, arm out in the sun while the situation resolves. They then just carry on with their chilled day. It was so strange from the road warrior attitude on uk roads. I’ve been a very chilled driver since I came back


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I always find the B4494 between Newbury and Wantage was a great stress reliever. A cracking bit of road. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

